# Warriors @ Lakers



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

So the Warriors have won the last 2 against the *Suns* and the *Celtics* and they have a game coming up against the Lakers.

Both teams are playing the 2nd of back-to-back games, Warriors off a close win over the Celtics and Lakers off a blowout loss over the Suns.

Monta's played the whole game yesterday so you probably have to factor in some fatigue but I thought it'd be interesting to see how the Warriors do in this one.

Go Warriors!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I was going to post this earlier but I left it on a tab and I forgot to press post.

Warriors look like they're on their way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They're playing really well right now. But I don't think they continue to shoot 55% for the rest of the game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Warriors are gonna lose.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice sequence right there. Big block by Randolph. Kid's gonna be good.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Turiaf with the block leads, to fast break and Maggette with the dunk.

78-77, Lakers up. 

Maggette with 19 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors have some good talent, it's just mismatched. Before they trade the core that they should go with(Biedrins, Curry, Ellis, AR), they need to fire Nelson.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Turiaf with the D


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man that block is worthy of block of the year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turiaf has been big in this 3rd quarter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

88-86 Lakers at the end of 3. I thought once the Lakers broke through and took the lead, they take control of this game. W's hanging in there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Close game. Lakers appear to finally be taking control, but you can never count out the Warriors with their offense.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lakers are pulling ahead!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yes CJ


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Warriors refuse to go away.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

109-108 Lakers with 4 mins to go.

Then Kobe gets fouled. Injured fingers are hurting.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Morrow has a beautiful touch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, he can shoot. Maybe I should've included him in the core that they should keep.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That was a dumb foul. 

Then Kobe gets Ted afterwards.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 point game!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lakers are gonna win. Warriors just couldn't get stops when it was 3 pt game (all 4th it feels like) and then down 1. Then Turiaf missed the FTs that would've gotten it back 1 again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Warriors bench production has been good tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good game from the Warriors. If they keep playing with this effort all season long, they could potentially make some noise.


----------

